# [KDE] Avoir l'interface en francais (Résolu)

## XtremXpert

Bonjour,

Je cherche a mettre mon KDE-Gentoo en français.  J'aime bien avoir un interface que toute la famille peu lire (même mes enfants).  J'ai peut-être pas été chanceux, j'ai chercher longtemps avant de poser ma question ici.

Merci d'avance

--------------------------------------------------------------------

MAJ

Après avoir exécuter 

LANGUIS="fr" emerge kde-i18n

J'ai bel et bien un KDE en francais, mais il a tout de même télécharger TOUTES les langues et les à compiller (j'en ai bu trop de café :-s).

Peut-être que je n'ai pas bien chercher (strawberrix en est au même point si j'ai bien compris) mais comment automatiser l'installation par défaut du francais au lieu de l'anglais sous Gentoo.  Mon OpenOffice, Evolution et Mozilla sont en anglais.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Je vais créer un tread pour les autres applications que je ne trouve pas en français et pour réviser le document http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/guide-localization.xml

----------

## knarf

echo -e "LANG=fr_FR" > /etc/env.d/02local

Mmm, et faut reemerger juste certain packet, pour gnome il me suffit d'un emerge gnome, et ca prend 2 secondes, peut-être pour kde c'est emerge kde qui prend 2 secondes ( vu que tes dépendances ont déjé été compilées ).

----------

## yoyo

 *knarf wrote:*   

> echo -e "LANG=fr_FR" > /etc/env.d/02local
> 
> Mmm, et faut reemerger juste certain packet, pour gnome il me suffit d'un emerge gnome, et ca prend 2 secondes, peut-être pour kde c'est emerge kde qui prend 2 secondes ( vu que tes dépendances ont déjé été compilées ).

 

Je serai surpris que kde mette 2 secondes à s'emerger (ou t'as une machine de fou ... ou t'as les binaires).

Le nom du paquet, il me semble que c'est "kde-i18n".

Avant, il y avait un paquet par langue donc je suppose que le paquet actuel se base sur les locales.

A voir ...

EDIT : XtremXpert est-ce que tu pourrais allez faire un tour ici pour reformater le titre de ton thread.

Merci.

----------

## knarf

Yoyo : Pour gnome j'ai changé dans 02local, ensuite emerge gnome, ca m'a pris 10 secondes maximum, il a rien emerger, il a juste du changer une variable pour y mettre en francais.

----------

## yoyo

C'est quand même bien fait un gnome   :Laughing:  ... (je ne l'ai jamais testé   :Embarassed:   => fluxbox powa)

----------

## yoyo

C'est quand même bien fait un gnome   :Laughing:  ... (je ne l'ai jamais testé   :Embarassed:   => fluxbox powa)

----------

## strawberrix

Avec Gnome et LANG="fr_FR@euro" ds /etc/02local c'était suffisant (pour WindowMaker aussi) mais pas pour KDE visiblement.

 *Quote:*   

> Le nom du paquet, il me semble que c'est "kde-i18n". 

 

bien vu yoyo. Je teste.

----------

## knarf

En m'excusant d'avoir dis de pas bonnes choses ;/.

----------

## strawberrix

```
bash-2.05b# emerge kde-i18n

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4 to /

 * Using the LINGUAS environment variable, you can download only

 * language packages you are interested in.  Currently you are

 * downloading all languages available.

```

Ca ne me dérange pas vraiment d'avoir KDE en tagalog mais j'aime bien comprendre, c'est quoi LINGUAS ? Ce truc la ?

```
*  dev-perl/Lingua-Preferred

      Latest version available: 0.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5 kB

      Homepage:    http://search.cpan.org/author/EDAVIS/Lingua-Preferred-0.2.2

      Description: Pick a language based on user's preferences

```

----------

## yoyo

Moi, ce qui me fait peur, c'est plutôt ça :

 *Quote:*   

> Currently you are 
> 
> * downloading all languages available

 

Là tu vas installer toutes les langues dispos pour KDE (et y en un bon paquet ...).

Je pense que LINGUAS est la variable qui va définir la langue.

Essaie un : 

```
LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
```

et contrôle que tu installes bien uniquement la version française.

----------

## strawberrix

yep, le message a disparu avec LINGUAS=fr emerge ...

J'attends que ce paquet de langues soit chargé (148 Mo qd même).

Pdt qu'on y est, qq'un sait où je peux trouver les abréviations pour les langues (KDE en tagalog ou en espéranto,  :Very Happy: , mais tous les anglais,  :Sad: )

----------

## XtremXpert

http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/HEAD/index.php

te donne pas mal d'info

----------

## strawberrix

merci Xtrem.

```
LANGUIS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
```

 m'a tout installé sans discrimination  :Sad: 

En plus, les espérentistes n'ont même pas traduit la moitié et pas un seul mot de tagalog  :Shocked: 

Je rale mais je n'y ai pas contribué non plus  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LANGUIS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
> ```
> ...

 

C'est bien pour cela que je t'avais dit de contrôler que tu n'installais que la version française avant de poursuivre l'emerge.

Si tu manque de place sur ton disque, unmerge "kde-i18n" et re-emerge uniquement ce qui t'intéresse (en trouvant les bonnes variables pour LINGUAS).

Pour contribuer à la traduction d'autres langues, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire   :Wink:  .

Pour franciser Gentoo, un guide (in french of course) décrit la marche à suivre.

NOTA : évite d'ajouter des choses dans ton premier thread : j'ai bien failli ne pas les voir ...

----------

## strawberrix

 *Quote:*   

> C'est bien pour cela que je t'avais dit de contrôler que tu n'installais que la version française avant de poursuivre l'emerge.
> 
> 

 

Comment je peux savoir ça ? J'étais confiant lorsque j'ai lu "using fr" juste après le chargement. 

C'est un peu pour l'information parce que je testais kde pour ne pas mourrir idiot mais je crois qu'il ne restera pas longtemps sur mon disque.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour franciser Gentoo, un guide (in french of course) décrit la marche à suivre. 

  Il y a notamment la petite solution du traducteur utilisant /etc/env.d/02local que je trouve trés élégante  et qui ne figure pas dans la doc en anglais.

il y a aussi des logiciels qui ne supportent pas d'autres langues que l'US (Firebird je crois par ex)

----------

## yoyo

 *strawberrix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   C'est bien pour cela que je t'avais dit de contrôler que tu n'installais que la version française avant de poursuivre l'emerge.
> 
>  
> 
> Comment je peux savoir ça ? J'étais confiant lorsque j'ai lu "using fr" juste après le chargement. 

 

Et bien dans un de tes posts précédent, tu citais portage :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kde-i18n
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4 to /
> ...

 

Donc, apparemment, il a téléchargé le paquet pour toutes les langues.

Si tu mets la valeur "quivabien" à ta variable de langue, il devrait t'indiquer qu'il télécharge la version fr uniquement (avant le téléchargement).

Pour firebird, si c'est comme pour mozilla, il suffit de télécharger un fichier de langue.

----------

## strawberrix

 *Quote:*   

> Donc, apparemment, il a téléchargé le paquet pour toutes les langues.

 

Il n'y a qu'un paquet kde-i18n ds portage, je ne vois pas comment je pourrai charger uniquement le "fr". J'éspère ne pas dire de bêtises mais j'avoue ne pas en être sûr.

J'ai un peu fouiné chez KDE et je n'ai rien trouvé à propos de LANGUIS, et ils utilisent tjs "fr" pour désigné le français. Je ne lache pas le morceau, je ne désinstallerai kde que qd j'aurai trouvé ...

Pour Firebird, j'ai peut-être dis une bêtise (encore  :Embarassed: ) : il y a qqch sur l'internationalisation ds leur faq, j'ai pas le temps maintenant, je regarde ce soir ou demain.

----------

## yoyo

J'ai regardé l'ebuild de "kde-i18n-3.1.4" :

 *Quote:*   

> LANGS="af ar bg bs ca cs da de el es en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr he hr hu is it
> 
> ja lt mk mt nb nl nn nso pl pt pt_BR ro ru se sk sl sr ss sv ta th tr uk ven vi xh
> 
> zh_CN zh_TW zu"
> ...

 

Il semblerait que la variable de langue soit "LANGS".

Donc : 

```
LANGS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
```

Désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur (vérifie quan même que c'est la bonne variable cette fois ...).

Pour Firebird, j'ai extrapolé à partir de Mozilla : c'est peut-être moi qui ai dit une bétise (une de plus   :Wink:  ) ...

----------

## Stanislas

J'ai essayé moi aussi !

Avec LANGS='fr', il a commencer à me télécharger toutes les langues alors j'ai mis LANGS='fr' LANGUIS='fr', et là il a compilé toutes les langues apparement mais il dit ne télécharger que le fr ...

J'avous ne pas tout comprendre !

----------

## strawberrix

```
LANGS="fr eo en_GB" emerge kde-i18n 
```

 ne fonctionne pas du tout : retour à la case départ avec le même message (en trois exemplaires).

Pour mozilla-firebird, je verrai demain : leur site n'est pas disponible actuellement.

----------

## strawberrix

 *Quote:*   

> LANGS='fr' LANGUIS='fr'

 

tu as été plus rapide que moi : je viens de lancer cette commande et il me recharge le même "énorme" paquet. Si tu me dis qu'en plus il compile tout, je l'arrête maintenant. 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  je ne lache pas l'affaire : je suis très mauvais perdant, mais vu qu'il paraitrait que la nuit porte conseil ...

----------

## strawberrix

Firebird existe en français (0.6.1) mais pas de version officielle uniquement des contributions et apparement seulement des binaires. Mais je ne suis toujours pas bien sûr (pour les binaires), ils parlent bcp de m$windaube sur leur site. Mais pas de pack français comme pour Mozilla ca c'est certain.

----------

## yoyo

C'est bizarre cette histoire.   :Confused: 

Essayez d'éditer l'ebuild directement et ne laisser que les langues qui vous intéressent.

En root :

```
nano /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.1.4.ebuild
```

Emerge ne doit pas télécharger le fichiers contenant toutes les langues (du moins, je ne crois pas).

Pour Firebird, apparemment, il faut installer la version française directement.

Ca évite d'aller chercher en root le pack français mais il y a visiblement quelques problèmes de compatibilité avec certain plugins et extensions ...

Je suppose que tu as été voir ici.  :Wink: 

----------

## theo

Quelqu 'un a trouve la solution parce qu'il y a marque 'Resolu" alors que je cherche encore la solution sous kde ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## strawberrix

Pas moi  :Confused:  mais je n'ai pas essayé d'éditer l'ebuilt

----------

## czuka

Salut, j'ai utilisé 

USE="fr fr_FR" emerge kde-base/kde-i18n

 et ça n'a téléchargé que le paquet français.

----------

## strawberrix

 :Idea: 

bien vu

----------

## navidson

```
USE="fr fr_FR" LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-base/kde-i18n
```

et ca marche merci

----------

## theo

ah, marche toujours pas chez moi   :Crying or Very sad: 

il me dit bien j utilise le package fr, mais il telecharge tout et compile tout. Y a des jours ca mérite des claques   :Laughing: 

----------

## Stanislas

Moi aussi, la même chose ! Il compile tjrs tout ! Même si au début il dit qu'il ne télécharge que le fr ... Une idée, je vais essayer de vider mon répèrtoire /usr/portage/distfile car comme j'ai déjà emergé pui unemerge le package je sais pas trop ...

La réponse dans XXX minutes (le temps de compilation !)

----------

## Stanislas

Et non, contrairement à ce qu'il me dit, il compile bien TOUT   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il commence à m'énerver ce trus !

Je me demande si je ne vais pas laisser tomber. Au pire ça prend de la place sur le disque.

----------

## theo

Quelqu'un a une idée ? (géniale cela serait mieux )  :Laughing: 

----------

## MagicTom

Salut,

Je suis total noob de Gentoo mais pas de Linux... Je viens juste d'installer Gentoo et j'ai voulu installer KDE en français.

J'ai bien lu tous vos messages... J'ai essayé de modifier l'ebuild (en remplaçant le LANGS="..." par LANGS="fr" et en rajoutant LINGUAS="fr" mais ça ne marche pas). Puis en relisant vos messages j'ai constaté une chose: vous avez plusieurs fois tapé "LANGUIS" au lieu de "LINGUAS". Donc évidemment ça n'a pas marché.

Consatant cela, j'ai essayé la commande suivante:

```
LANGS="fr" LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n"
```

Résultat des courses: emerge ne télécharge qu'un paquet de 14,8 Mo (pour la taille j'ai en fait regardé directement sur le FTP de KDE  :Rolling Eyes:  ), l'installe, je relance KDE et configure la langue dans le Centre de Contrôle, et hop KDE est en français...  :Very Happy: 

Donc la confusion venait d'une toute petite inattention: LANGUIS au lieu de LINGUAS. Après avoir corrigé ça, plus de problème...

J'espère que ça marchera aussi pour vous !  :Cool: 

----------

